# Car booked on TOMBARRA, Drop off in Munich 4/22



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Voyage Information
Shipping Line
WWL
Voyage ID
CA218
Vessel
TOMBARRA
Port Of Loading
BREMERHAVEN
Departure Date (dd/mm/yyyy)
02/05/2012
Destination Date (dd/mm/yyyy)
21/05/2012


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

I"m booked on there as well. I dropped off 4/23. I'm doing performance center re-delivery and am praying it occurs before the July 4th week... What car did you drop off? 

I've looked on the WW site and no record available for tracking as of yet...

I think this will definitely be the most difficult part....waiting...


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

I drop off a White F30 335i in the evening of 4/21, The boat should dock in GA at 5/23, give Custom a day or two and I hope to pick up my car at the Dealership in Atlanta the week of 5/28. I may skip PCD as it would add another 3 weeks to it about June 8 or June 15. I am sure it will occur before July 4th for you.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

They moved yours by the time i dropped mine off... I hope you're right about the timing. I think customs is the big x-factor - I'm probably not as optimistic as you for that only taking 1-2 days. From what I've heard it can take a week there then another week in VPC or whatever the facility is that checks them and preps them. I didn't buy my from a dealer in Atl so I've got to do PC re-delivery to avoid any extra "delivery" fees I might be charged for non-selling dealers to receive the car. I'm from Atl so Spartenburg is only about 1.5 hour drive. I would love it if I got it the week of 6/11 - 6/15... that would make my summer...


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

From previous ED experience, it will be 3 weeks after the car landed at the port and was released. If there is no hold from Custom, then it will be release within a day. VPC could take a few days if they are busy.


----------



## hauserc (Dec 27, 2011)

taxguru said:


> I"m booked on there as well. I dropped off 4/23. I'm doing performance center re-delivery and am praying it occurs before the July 4th week... What car did you drop off?
> 
> I've looked on the WW site and no record available for tracking as of yet...
> 
> I think this will definitely be the most difficult part....waiting...


Taxguru. Was your M3 white with a red interior and a manual transmission? I dropped by car off the same day and saw an M3 right next to me. I am booked on the Tamborra.


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

Uhmm, maybe the M3 was mine. I dropped it off on the 23rd at about 1:30 p.m.. It's mineral white, with the carbon fiber roof, fox red/black interior, and manual transmission. It is on the same ship headed fro the Port of Brunswick. :thumbup:


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope, mine was a ZCP interlagos blue with bamboo beige and CF roof. I did see the mineral white M3 though. I was pretty surprised at how tightly they had those cars parked out front... The picture doesn't do it justice, but they had to be one, maybe two inches apart (mirror to mirror), with the exception of me parking mine a safe distance...


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

I went over the next morning before the cars shipped and they were all side by side with side mirors folded. Took pictures just in case there was some question on side scrapes. After breakfast, I could see from the Kempinski Hotel restaurant that the cars were gone, presumably on their way to Bremerhaven.


----------



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

I think mine is on the far end, dark blue


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

according to the tracking on Tombarra the ship is just now in Bremerhaven... going to be a long few weeks...


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hope it will leave soon...


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

someone needs to tell WW to get some high-speed vessels!


----------



## daikyu (Jan 21, 2012)

On the Tombarra also. That ship needs to learn to swim faster!


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

The boat just left ZEEBRUGGE, still need to go pick up some Mini's in UK before heading to Canada,..


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

Since I dropped off my car on April 23rd, at the Munchen Flughaufen, I believe it was on the Tombarro. I have been advised by my CA that the the ship is scheduled to arrrive at the Port of Brunswick on May 21st. A pretty quick transit across the Pond.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

FYI - looks like it's actually scheduled for 5/23 arrival in Brunswick... I hope you're right though! But who knows - I still keep waiting to read a news story that the Tombarra has sunk while crossing the Atlantic 

Arrival Departure
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 02/05/2012 03/05/2012
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 04/05/2012 05/05/2012
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 06/05/2012 07/05/2012
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 09/05/2012 10/05/2012
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 11/05/2012 11/05/2012
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 18/05/2012 18/05/2012
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 20/05/2012 20/05/2012
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 23/05/2012 23/05/2012
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 24/05/2012 24/05/2012


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like it just showed up hear Halifax... FYI...


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Kind of lime the TS force the ship to change schedule, now it will go SC before it will hit GA and a day delay to the 24th.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, ww website says mine was discharged today at 11am... Now entering the black hole of waiting..... Who knows how long. Hopefully will heat from my ca soon about my pc redelivery time and hopefully it will be in the next few weeks!


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

taxguru said:


> Well, ww website says mine was discharged today at 11am... Now entering the black hole of waiting..... Who knows how long. Hopefully will heat from my ca soon about my pc redelivery time and hopefully it will be in the next few weeks!


My ED arrived in Brunswick on Tuesday and cleared customs today, so it shouldn't be too long of a wait.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

How do you track your cars progression through customs?


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

taxguru said:


> How do you track your cars progression through customs?


https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

Type your VIN into the cargo ID field and hit track. If it hasn't cleared customs yet, the last entry will say discharged.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

any chance US Customs works weekends?


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Well apparently they do work the weekends and even memorial day as my car was cleared and released by the liner today! Hopefully just a few Days in the VDC and then off to my pc redelivery!!!!! :thumbup:

Assuming no damage is the average VDC time a few days?


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

VDC usually takes 1 day if there is no damage, I hope they start working today and truck the car away.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

gator15 said:


> https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> Type your VIN into the cargo ID field and hit track. If it hasn't cleared customs yet, the last entry will say discharged.


My last entry (Don Juan, not Tombarra) says "DELIVERED FROM" which is one step after "DISCHARGED". But it's only 7 hours between those two lines. I did have some front bumper damage so I was expecting it to be in the center for awhile. Do they ever fix damage before shipping? My car spent over 2 weeks between drop off and shipping.

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 24-05-2012 13:00:00

DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 24-05-2012 08:00:00

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 09-05-2012 21:36:44

RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 08-05-2012 08:55:57

BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 26-04-2012 04:00:03


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

milepig said:


> My last entry (Don Juan, not Tombarra) says "DELIVERED FROM" which is one step after "DISCHARGED". But it's only 7 hours between those two lines. I did have some front bumper damage so I was expecting it to be in the center for awhile. Do they ever fix damage before shipping? My car spent over 2 weeks between drop off and shipping.
> 
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 24-05-2012 13:00:00
> 
> ...


How do you know you had bumper damage??? I've seen people that say that, but don't know where to find out if that's the case on my car... Here's my listing from Tombarra. I'm guessing the Liner release means it's just camped out in the VDC... I wasn't really impatient while the car was crossing the pond, but now that's it's close, it's irritating...

LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 28-05-2012 13:25:47 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 28-05-2012 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 24-05-2012 11:22:01 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 05-05-2012 12:19:51 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 04-05-2012 10:04:15 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 26-04-2012 04:00:12 1


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

taxguru said:


> Well apparently they do work the weekends and even memorial day as my car was cleared and released by the liner today! Hopefully just a few Days in the VDC and then off to my pc redelivery!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Assuming no damage is the average VDC time a few days?


I am following your updates *taxguru* for some visibility into timelines for my F30 335i 6MT with PCD re-delivery.
I dropped off on 5/14 and scheduled for Brunswick on 6/11 (aboard Grand Mercury).
Hope yours goes quickly and looks like you got unloaded before Beryl came ashore.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> I am following your updates *taxguru* for some visibility into timelines for my F30 335i 6MT with PCD re-delivery.
> I dropped off on 5/14 and scheduled for Brunswick on 6/11 (aboard Grand Mercury).
> Hope yours goes quickly and looks like you got unloaded before Beryl came ashore.


What color did you get on the 335i?

Hopefully the Grand Mercury will cross the pond faster than the Tombarra... I'm not sure how many stops the ships usually make but it seemed like a long time for them to make the rounds to other various countries before heading for the US.

One thing I'm not clear on and maybe someone who knows can chime in... Does customs have a holding facility for the car's inspection and then it's moved to the VDC or does the inspection occur in the VDC by customs. Probably splitting hairs, but it would be interesting to know the process.

I'm cross my fingers to have my PC date schedule for the week of 6/11 - 6/15. Probably not likely, but i'm hoping. :thumbup:


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

taxguru said:


> How do you know you had bumper damage??? I've seen people that say that, but don't know where to find out if that's the case on my car... Here's my listing from Tombarra. I'm guessing the Liner release means it's just camped out in the VDC... I wasn't really impatient while the car was crossing the pond, but now that's it's close, it's irritating...
> 
> LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 28-05-2012 13:25:47
> CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 28-05-2012 00:00:00
> ...


I know because I did it in the Tronchetto parking garage in Venice. Reported and marked on the form at ED dropoff.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

taxguru said:


> What color did you get on the 335i?
> 
> Hopefully the Grand Mercury will cross the pond faster than the Tombarra... I'm not sure how many stops the ships usually make but it seemed like a long time for them to make the rounds to other various countries before heading for the US.


Imperial Blue w/Everest Gray leather, pics in this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620251

Grand Merc's schedule is below. Seems a bit long to get across the ocean but may be slowed down to align arrival with Monday (same for Brunswick). 
Interesting that it bypasses Charleston, SC for Brunswick and then hits it on the way back.
5/21-23 Bremerhaven
5/24-25 Zeebrugge
5/26 Southampton
6/4 Halifax
6/6-7 New York
6/11 Brunswick
6/12 Charleston


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Woo... Looks like it was loaded on a truck to the dealer today at 1pm... I am not doing PCD this time as I did one last year... Hopefully I can go pick up at the dealer this weekend!

TAXGURU, let me know what PCD date you got... I think it may be June 8 or June 15?

DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 29-05-2012 13:04:02 1
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 28-05-2012 13:25:24 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 28-05-2012 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 24-05-2012 11:22:22 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 05-05-2012 12:19:51 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 04-05-2012 10:03:21 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 23-04-2012 23:13:50 1


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

wmo168 said:


> Woo... Looks like it was loaded on a truck to the dealer today at 1pm... I am not doing PCD this time as I did one last year... Hopefully I can go pick up at the dealer this weekend!
> 
> TAXGURU, let me know what PCD date you got... I think it may be June 8 or June 15?
> 
> ...


I like how random this all is. My status went straight from Discharged to Delivered From.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

milepig said:


> I like how random this all is. My status went straight from Discharged to Delivered From.


It's crazy random... also, just for everyone's info I was able to get some further info. My car was released by customs yesterday and released by the VDC yesterday - I had no damage, but am still surprised they did it this quickly. BMW has released it to the transport company, but there is a hold on the transport company. The PC won't schedule a date until the transport company can verify when they can actually get the car to spartenburg, and of course everything is slightly backed up because of the holiday weekend. The person I got the info from said I should have a date scheduled either tomorrow or Thursday.

WMO168, did you get either of those dates already? I'm just praying it's before June 20th as I have to travel 20-23 for work... :dunno:

Let me know when you get a date as well...

EDIT: If I got June 8th, I'd be doing flips... b/c that would be crazy fast.


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> Imperial Blue w/Everest Gray leather, pics in this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=620251
> 
> Grand Merc's schedule is below. Seems a bit long to get across the ocean but may be slowed down to align arrival with Monday (same for Brunswick).
> Interesting that it bypasses Charleston, SC for Brunswick and then hits it on the way back.
> ...


PCBrew - well done. Beautiful color. :thumb up:

Here's what I'm waiting on...


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

taxguru said:


> Here's what I'm waiting on...


Sweet ride. I had the opportunity to do the BMW 'Ring school a year ago in May driving one of those - that was a blast. I am also considering an F80 next, which should be out by the time my lease on the F30 is up.


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

taxguru said:


> It's crazy random... also, just for everyone's info I was able to get some further info. My car was released by customs yesterday and released by the VDC yesterday - I had no damage, but am still surprised they did it this quickly. BMW has released it to the transport company, but there is a hold on the transport company. The PC won't schedule a date until the transport company can verify when they can actually get the car to spartenburg, and of course everything is slightly backed up because of the holiday weekend. The person I got the info from said I should have a date scheduled either tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> WMO168, did you get either of those dates already? I'm just praying it's before June 20th as I have to travel 20-23 for work... :dunno:
> 
> ...


That's awesome news! Did your CA provide you with this information or did you call BMWNA or the Performance Center? Your car is gorgeous!


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

gator15 said:


> That's awesome news! Did your CA provide you with this information or did you call BMWNA or the Performance Center? Your car is gorgeous!


Thanks! I figured I would like it but when I saw it in person it was like :yikes:

I got the info from a combination of the BMW ED department and the PC.

I know they don't ship cars to the PC unless there's a "full truck" sitting outside the VDC, but I can't imagine that's a problem or that it takes very long. The hold right now is just because the PC is backlogged in the scheduling area and trying to coordinate arrivals dates of the cars from brunswick... I offered to drive it there myself, but that didn't seem to be an option 

I also don't know how many days/week the PC does deliveries as I know they do a lot of other things like 1-day schools, etc. If I don't get a date today, my gut tells me it might be the last week of June for my redelivery...


----------



## taxguru (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, waiting for final confirmation, but looks like 6/13 is my day!!! if so, that's 7.5 weeks from drop-off in Munich...


----------

